# I'm a Newbie and i got Accepted on UBER and I'm Nervous



## jeozerkz (Oct 17, 2015)

Hello, I just got accepted into UBER and I'm nervous and whenever i get nervous i kinda feeling of throwing up but it happens not all the time.

Anyway, it's been two days since i got accepted. And i have a question.
When does UBER DEACTIVATE your account when you're not driving anymore..
i mean like im making myself getting ready to drive...im just taking breaths slowly to drive when im ready..
I'm just afraid they might deactivate my account if i dont drive right now...
that's my concern..

anyone have any ideas about this


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

They deactivate you if you don't drive at least 1 trip per month.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Can I have your cleaning Fee ?


----------



## jeozerkz (Oct 17, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> They deactivate you if you don't drive at least 1 trip per month.


oh really!? wow... thanks for the info... you're serious right? sorry ..haha


----------



## jeozerkz (Oct 17, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Can I have your cleaning Fee ?


Sorry i don't know what you mean by that. heh Can you kindly explain please.


----------



## G0ldenState (Aug 5, 2015)

You will probably be nervous, your first couple passengers. I know i was, but after my first trip, i was like wow this is easy.
Pick people up and drop people off, how hard can it be?
Things that helped me:
keep your favorite music/radio station on.
always be friendly and try to start conversations to ease everyone in the car including yourself.
be calm,(I know it was hard my first couple of rides) but passengers can definitely sense if you feel nervous. FAKE IT TILL YOU MAKE IT.

Some questions i would start off would include: 
How long have you been living in......
Have you ever had a bad experience on uber?......
Do you take Lyft too? if so how does it compare?....
How has your day been.....
etc...
From those questions would always eventually lead to interesting conversations. If it doesnt, they probably want to be left alone. if it does, i usually turn the radio up a little and continue driving.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

jeozerkz said:


> Hello, I just got accepted into UBER and I'm nervous and whenever i get nervous i kinda feeling of throwing up but it happens not all the time.
> 
> Anyway, it's been two days since i got accepted. And i have a question.
> When does UBER DEACTIVATE your account when you're not driving anymore..
> ...


be careful out there. i'm sure you watched the 2 videos of uber pax assaulting and choking out drivers


----------



## jeozerkz (Oct 17, 2015)

G0ldenState said:


> You will probably be nervous, your first couple passengers. I know i was, but after my first trip, i was like wow this is easy.
> Pick people up and drop people off, how hard can it be?
> Things that helped me:
> keep your favorite music/radio station on.
> ...


Thank you so much for the tips ..this give me more motivation .. I'LL DO IT TOMORROW!! I CAN DO THIS! HEHE


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

jeozerkz said:


> Hello, I just got accepted into UBER and I'm nervous and whenever i get nervous i kinda feeling of throwing up but it happens not all the time.
> 
> Anyway, it's been two days since i got accepted. And i have a question.
> When does UBER DEACTIVATE your account when you're not driving anymore..
> ...


What are you going to do when a drunk asks you the same question 4 times in a row and when you stop answering and they get pissed at you? Are you going to throw up and crash the car?

Honestly I don't think this job is for you, but give it a try, I would try to find a job first in the restaurant industry to get a feel on how people act and treat workers. It'll help you out to deal with buttholes cause after they eat/drink they take uber!


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

My first ride I was so nervous I forgot to turn my headlights back on and got pulled over by the police. They were checking if I was one of the drunks. Luckily the cop let me go and I had yet to pickup Pax.


----------



## HerrGruyere (Nov 11, 2015)

I was nervous to start, too. Just jump in! You'll do fine. Greet your passenger politely and then if they wanna talk, they'll speak up. If they don't, they'll be quiet. I usually let the passenger control the social atmosphere and I just handle the driving.

Also, Uber will warn you that they will deactivate your account if you don't drive within two weeks of acceptance. At least, that's how it was for me.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Start out on a Sunday morning or afternoon. Do two or three rides and go home. See how you feel afterwords and then increase your rides. Don't hesitate to tell your pax that your new to this. They'll have a little sympathy for you hopefully and give you decent ratings.


----------



## HerrGruyere (Nov 11, 2015)

I agree with starting at a not busy time. Like on Saturday early afternoon.


----------



## joeboston (Jan 10, 2015)

GOlden State's tips are spot on. One thing I might add is: tell the pax you are new and ask if they have any advice to offer. 

Most people respond well to a simple request for help, it allows an opportunity to feel good about themselves at very little expense. 

It also shows you as a humble person and makes it easier for people to give you the benefit of a doubt should you make an honest mistake (which you will.)


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

You sound too nerdy (lack of better term, anxious,weak,soft) to be dealing with the public.

Good luck...

PS don't be a pushover, these people will run you if you allow it...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Here's the deal. Go get in your car, turn on your app, and start driving. At some point you'll get a ping and your heart will start racing. Accept the ping. Drive to the location it gives you. You'll probably find some nice person standing there waving at you when you arrive. Let them in your car and say hello. Drive them to wherever they want to go. Let them out. Pull up your earnings screen on your app to see how much money you just made. Then say to yourself... "What the hell was I so nervous about!?"


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

G0ldenState said:


> Some questions i would start off would include:
> 
> Have you ever had a bad experience on uber?......


Why on earth would you ever start off a conversation like that?!?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Pull up your earnings screen on your app to see how much money you just made. Then say to yourself...


"What the @*^&$? They paid $xx.xx and I only got $x.xx?!"

Another suggestion I would have for the OP is to maybe take a ride first and see how it goes. See what YOU liked and didn't like about the ride and make yourself better.


----------



## jeozerkz (Oct 17, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Here's the deal. Go get in your car, turn on your app, and start driving. At some point you'll get a ping and your heart will start racing. Accept the ping. Drive to the location it gives you. You'll probably find some nice person standing there waving at you when you arrive. Let them in your car and say hello. Drive them to wherever they want to go. Let them out. Pull up your earnings screen on your app to see how much money you just made. Then say to yourself... "What the hell was I so nervous about!?"


THANKS!!! HAHAHAHA i drove yesterday..and it was my first day..and my first pax was a first timer also..and both of us just got excited LOL!


----------



## jeozerkz (Oct 17, 2015)

JimS said:


> "What the @*^&$? They paid $xx.xx and I only got $x.xx?!"
> 
> Another suggestion I would have for the OP is to maybe take a ride first and see how it goes. See what YOU liked and didn't like about the ride and make yourself better.


I drove yesterday and it was good experience for me and there was two pax whose kinda tipsy but they were still alert so it's all good..LOL

i got a question.. i went to my EARNINGS TAB and and i made like $ XX.XX right? and it says
DOES NOT INCLUDE INCENTIVE? what do they mean exactly? i live in Santa Cruz, California btw.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

jeozerkz said:


> i got a question.. i went to my EARNINGS TAB and and i made like $ XX.XX right? and it says
> DOES NOT INCLUDE INCENTIVE? what do they mean exactly? i live in Santa Cruz, California btw.


From Uber.com...

_Incentives are payments made to Uber partners when they meet certain criteria. For example, an incentive might be offered for driving on the Uber system during certain times, such as peak hours or public holidays.

Incentives are offered to encourage partners to use the Uber system when riders need them most and when they will make the most money. Uber is here to help partners make the most out of their time.

Keep an eye out for future emails announcing any new incentives Uber is offering!_


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

jeozerkz said:


> Hello, I just got accepted into UBER and I'm nervous and whenever i get nervous i kinda feeling of throwing up but it happens not all the time.
> 
> Anyway, it's been two days since i got accepted. And i have a question.
> When does UBER DEACTIVATE your account when you're not driving anymore..
> ...


Start out in the suburbs of the city you live in. Easier to pick up people & nicer passengers. Ease into driving.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

Incentives can be "guarantees" that uber makes for wages, or can be payouts for bringing in new drivers. Incentives differ between markets.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

It's common to be nervous at first- that just means you take it seriously.

Go out during the day, in good weather, in an area you're familiar with, then fire up the app and wait for a ping. Just park somewhere safe and wait for it. Soon you'll get your first rider and see it's not that big a deal. Drop them off, then wait for the next one. Go offline and take a break whenever you feel tired or need to use the bathroom or whatever. Remember you can stop anytime you want. You don't have to drive all day or do 10 rides in a row without a break or anything like that.

Until you do a few rides, I think that nervousness will continue, so might as well get it over with.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Honestly I don't think this job is for you, but give it a try, I would try to find a job first in the restaurant industry to get a feel on how people act and treat workers. It'll help you out to deal with buttholes cause after they eat/drink they take uber!


That's pretty harsh considering you don't know this person and apparently don't realize what he was feeling is pretty common.

Getting a restaurant job just to prepare for Uber driving is pretty stupid. I've worked in restaurants, and there is no comparison. The only thing they have in common is that they both involve dealing with the public. With a restaurant job, you can't set your own hours. You can't take a break whenever you want. You can't ignore a customer just because you don't want to deal with them, like you can ignore a ping. You have to put up with bosses and coworkers.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

My girlfriend was nervous when she first started. Drive areas you know and you're comfortable with. Be confident. Focus on driving. It is your number one priority. Don't engage in a bunch of conversation until you're comfortable with picking up and dropping off. And do not let your rating get to you. It will fluctuate greatly until you have a good number of trips.

This is not the hardest thing you've ever had to do in your life. Remember that.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Is anyone going to tell this newbie to opt out of binding arbitration? No?


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

jeozerkz said:


> I drove yesterday and it was good experience for me and there was two pax whose kinda tipsy but they were still alert so it's all good..LOL
> 
> i got a question.. i went to my EARNINGS TAB and and i made like $ XX.XX right? and it says
> DOES NOT INCLUDE INCENTIVE? what do they mean exactly? i live in Santa Cruz, California btw.


Incentives are referral fees and guaranteed earnings if you sign up for the guarantee periods and qualify by jumping through the prescribed hoops!


----------



## jeozerkz (Oct 17, 2015)

75drive said:


> Incentives are referral fees and guaranteed earnings if you sign up for the guarantee periods and qualify by jumping through the prescribed hoops!


thanks!!


----------



## jeozerkz (Oct 17, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Is anyone going to tell this newbie to opt out of binding arbitration? No?


what's that?


----------



## jeozerkz (Oct 17, 2015)

texasm203 said:


> Incentives can be "guarantees" that uber makes for wages, or can be payouts for bringing in new drivers. Incentives differ between markets.


cool thanks!! hey i got a question .. let's say i made $ XX.XX today on my trip earnings. and im pretty sure the hourly wage is not included. how would i know how much they pay me on Hourly wages?


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

jeozerkz said:


> cool thanks!! hey i got a question .. let's say i made $ XX.XX today on my trip earnings. and im pretty sure the hourly wage is not included. how would i know how much they pay me on Hourly wages?


They don't pay you by the hour, only by the fare. So to figure out your "hourly wage" take the total fares you made (after Uber's cut) and divide by how many hours you were driving.

EX: you take home a total of $45 and you were driving for 8 hours. 45/8 = $5.625 or $5.62 an hour. I always round down so that I don't trick myself into thinking I made more.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

They update the app often, depending on the phone you're using, the signal, memory on the phone you could run into problems. Once I took someone to their destination before I was able to tell Uber I had picked them up! Get really familiar with the app, watch all the Uber training videos and always smile. Once I had a passenger who was really pissed, I tried to cheer her up but exercised my right to remain silent! lol You'll meet all kinds, I think if you let people know you're my 8th ride, 4th ride, they'll appreciate you letting them know, they'll offer help and will be understanding.


----------



## Jorge Guerrero (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi I am newbie, too. Two days in the service in Mexico City. It was very stressed because traffic jams anywhere and I found additional issue using Waze Navigation, Yesterday after picked my pax up, she put her waze to operate and compared with mine, and both showed different rutes. We decided to follow hers because was shorter and she has to arrive airport as soon as possible. Never matched during the trip, no matter both were iphone devices. Any idea to solve this mystery.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Jorge Guerrero said:


> Hi I am newbie, too. Two days in the service in Mexico City. It was very stressed because traffic jams anywhere and I found additional issue using Waze Navigation, Yesterday after picked my pax up, she put her waze to operate and compared with mine, and both showed different rutes. We decided to follow hers because was shorter and she has to arrive airport as soon as possible. Never matched during the trip, no matter both were iphone devices. Any idea to solve this mystery.


You can set navigation to take the shortest route or the fastest route. That's the only reason I know there might be a difference. On occasion I'll be routed to different exits on my way to the airport. I've always assumed it's just taking into account traffic.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I've been in that situation starting out too. Waze can change the route anytime, even just you doing errands I've found it can change. You don't want to look like a donkey, it was good to go her way, then it's her fault not yours. Definitely get familiar with Waze and the Uber app as much as possible. Free up memory on the phone for games and things you don't need. You can always re-install them later. Check your cell plan too, they are tossing people to 2G now on some new plans. Nuts.


----------



## Jorge Guerrero (Nov 13, 2015)

Coachman said:


> You can set navigation to take the shortest route or the fastest route. That's the only reason I know there might be a difference. On occasion I'll be routed to different exits on my way to the airport. I've always assumed it's just taking into account traffic.


 My waze was fastest route and quite assure hers was too because the time showed. I have used Waze for long time as a regular navigation tool and consider my self as an expirenced user. It is weird. Thnaks for the answer.


----------



## Jorge Guerrero (Nov 13, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> I've been in that situation starting out too. Waze can change the route anytime, even just you doing errands I've found it can change. You don't want to look like a donkey, it was good to go her way, then it's her fault not yours. Definitely get familiar with Waze and the Uber app as much as possible. Free up memory on the phone for games and things you don't need. You can always re-install them later. Check your cell plan too, they are tossing people to 2G now on some new plans. Nuts.


 My plan is 4G, Probably I had to close other apps that was running in background, GPS is supposed that runs independently, the weird think is that we were in the same car using iphone´s waze both. Thanks.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Waze "learns" your habits and adapts the route to the way you normally drive. If the "fastest" route is South and then West, but you "always" ignore that and go West and then South, Waze will take you that way after it "learns" your behavior.

She takes a different route to the airport, that's all.


----------



## kevin o'keefe (Nov 7, 2015)

I have been driving for 15 months & anytime a rider asks how long I have been driving I always say just a few weeks. Their expectations of you are lower then if you have been driving for a longer period of time


----------



## FusaichiPegasusK (Sep 17, 2015)

kevin o'keefe said:


> I have been driving for 15 months & anytime a rider asks how long I have been driving I always say just a few weeks. Their expectations of you are lower then if you have been driving for a longer period of time


I do the same thing. I also will frequently lie (especially if the person seems slightly assholeish) & say I just recently moved back into town after being gone for a few years--I don't really have much of a social life, so I am completely unfamiliar with where a lot of bars/party spots are & people were acting like I was an idiot for not knowing where every bar & fraternity house in town is located. People are a LOT more sympathetic if I say something about having gone to school here, then moved away for a few years & only recently moved back.


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

I remember being nervous my first night driving. I picked up a Pax to take her to the airport and after we got to the Airport I was already the first one out and unloading her bags. I had forgotten to unlock the car door from the button on my door so she can get out.


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

I tell every pax I pick up that they are my first and to please give me a break.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Yea I always lie to these pricks.. They ask a question and I reply with whatever comes to mind .. They eat it up..often times when we arrive at the destination the pax waits an additional minute or so to finish hearing my story ..

It's the only way I know to break the monotonous boredom of driving people around.. Ugly, smelly, degenerate people..


I watched like two episodes of some reality fishing show and I told this coupls I was out here and there doing this and that and they were all into it lmao

If they ask how much I make I say $500 a day or I'll say $5 an hour . lol

If they ask how many miles I put in the car because they're considering being driver I say 10,000 a month

If they ask how long I've been driving I'll say.. I've been with Uber for 3 years but I only do 1 trip a month to stay activated...

If they ask why I do that... I say ..well Uber will eventually own the market and the rates will go up up up.. I like to see their depressed weasel face as they process that lie


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Reminds me why I will never live in Florida. Oh btw, your hired!


----------

